# Considering switching rescues. . . need advice



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rescue A: Primarily located in a different city, but has branches in most cities in Texas. Has a large, well-developed network of volunteers. Very well-run and well-organized with a governing body, newsletters, private forum, and rules and guidelines for fosters and volunteers. However, very little autonomy for individual fosters as far as which dogs to take. Basically, lots of help, little control. 

Rescue B: Primarily in this city. Very few volunteers, not as well organized. No governing body, rules, or procedures. Autonomy in deciding which dogs to foster, screening of potential homes, and deciding who adopts your foster is almost total. Little support, almost total control.


I've been with rescue A for many years (most of you probably know who it is). After Cash passed and we got Kopper, I told them I was taking a year off and would come back to fostering in Jan 2012. Since then, I've done a little bit of short-term fostering and other work for Rescue B. Rescue B would be a disaster for an inexperienced person new to fostering, but I like the autonomy in deciding which dogs I want to take and who to adopt them to. I feel huge loyalty to Rescue A-- I make a pretty good-sized donation to them every year and will probably continue to do so- but amd thinking I'd like to foster for Rescue B for a while. 

I told Rescue A I was coming back in the new year, and I confirmed that about 2 months ago when my coordinator called me to chat, so I couldn't just drop them anyway. If I did decide to make a switch, I'd have to foster at least a few dogs for them and then switch over.

What would you do?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

One of the benefits of gaining experience in fostering is being able to trust your own gut instinct. You certainly have the experience, so I think that being able to have some autonomy in your decisions would be a good thing. You've earned it, right? So enjoy it.

Also, think of it as being able to share some of what you've learned over the years with Rescue B. Everybody wins-you get to stretch your wings a little and they get the benefit of your experience.

You aren't breaking up with Rescue A. You're just telling them you want to date other rescues, too.
Sheilah


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Emoore,

I have fostered for three different organizations. From your description, it sounds like one of them would fit your Rescue A description and two your Rescue B. I have to say that I find my experiences with a Rescue B type organization to be more rewarding. I like the transparency they provide and I like knowing that I have the ultimate say when it comes to approving a home for one of my fosters


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I should add that there are a few things that are must-haves for me when I decide to foster for an organization:

-Do they have a policy of always taking their dogs back in rescue if an adoption doesn't work out? For purposes of your decision, the question would be, do I feel that they are sufficiently organized to be able to carry out that policy now and in the future?

-Do they have a good working relationship with a vet? This question is important to me even if their vet is at a distance from where I live.

-Do they have a website that they update and maintain?

-Do they actively organize adoption events?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rescue A: yes to all, but no adoption events in my city. Rescue B: Yes to all except adoption events.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, it sounds like Rescue B has enough organization to be a viable option. I would not worry about letting Rescue A down. I would let them know that you will be there for them in a pinch but for right now Rescue B is a better fit to your fostering needs. I can't imagine that they would hold that against you. All rescues have the same goal! In fact, you may be able to bridge between the two in a way that is useful to both organizations!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Since I told Rescue A I'd be back after Christmas, do you think I should still still foster a couple of dogs for them before I move to B?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

If I were you, I would call back the coordinator from Rescue A, tell them your situation and why you are considering fostering for Rescue B. Be sure to let them know that if they have already made an intake decision based on the discussion you had with them that you would most certainly honor that commitment. Through this discussion you may find that they allow you some of the control you want. But, regardless, you will have honored your promise. I have to say that I would be surprised if they have already made an intake decision for after the holidays... my experience is that intake decisions are made 1-2 weeks before the dog actually arrives in rescue. 

In the end, the important thing is not to burn bridges, particularly if it would be useful to both organizations to potentially work together for a common cause.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I switched from a Rescue A type rescue many moons ago when it got to the point that all they did was Petsmart adoption events, and if I couldn't stay they'd want me to drop my foster off and who knew if the dog would come home with me or not. They would often allow dogs to go home and then they'd schedule a home visit for a couple days later, which was backwards IMHO. I had no say who my foster went to.

I wouldn't feel any obligation to foster "a couple" of dogs for A before moving to B. Just let them know you are helping another rescue right now, and if A is in a pinch and really needs a foster, to give you a call and see if you might be available. But otherwise, best wishes.


----------

